
I Didn’t Know That I Was Depressed - junwuwriter
https://medium.com/1-one-infinity/i-didnt-know-that-i-was-depressed-4a3f6b933f1c
======
influnza
I have the same symptoms, I didn't know these were symptoms. Does it make me
depressed?

------
velcrovan
Paywalled.

~~~
kranner
[https://outline.com/mfkcE7](https://outline.com/mfkcE7)

